# shoulder surgery - We don't do many shoulder surgeries



## elenax (Jul 28, 2009)

Shoulder Coder Experts

We don't do many shoulder surgeries and my boss wants me to bill for the following supplies:

coocut aspirating ablation device 90 deg
crystal cannula partially threaded 5.75 mm i.d. x
twist-in cannula w/no squirt cap 7 mm i.d. x7
#2fiberlink braided pb suture blue w/1.5 inch 
sutruelasso 90 straight
disposable kit for 3.5 mm pushlock
pushlock
pushlock
extremity implant kit

The above all totals $2634.00

Is this payable under and ASC and if so under what HCPC

Any feed back would be appreciated


----------



## JMeggett (Jul 28, 2009)

NELENAZ said:


> Shoulder Coder Experts
> 
> We don't do many shoulder surgeries and my boss wants me to bill for the following supplies:
> 
> ...



We bill for ASC and it can be challenging sometimes to find the HCPCS codes for everything!  Check with your ASC to see if any of these items are included in the surgery tray - A4550.  Then see if you can find HCPCS for any of the above items...sometimes there will be HCPCS codes on the item invoice or sticker.  The remaining items we bill out with L8699 and send paper claim with a typed "Invoice" that lists the items with the Manufacturer name, price, units, patient name/Dr name, DOS and then Total with additional mark-up.   Ins carriers don't want to pay on L8699 because it's an unlisted code, but with Invoice and Op note I can usually get them to cover the items.  Good luck!
Jenna


----------



## aleach (Jul 28, 2009)

*Shoulder Surgery*

I work for an ASC and we bill these kinds of items to commercial payers as high cost supplies (rev. code 279) with 99070. True implants I bill out as 
L8699 (rev. code 278) unless a more specific HCPCS code is available. Some commercial payers pay for the items and some don't, you just have to bill them to see who will. Also, drop to paper w/ invoices attached. 

Hope this helps!

April Leach, CPC


----------



## elenax (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you all for your feedback!!!


----------

